# Equipment to Improve



## ckassotis (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey all, thanks for any help you might have!

So, I'm looking for ways to improve the flow of my winemaking in any way that I can. I currently have glass carboys, some primaries, wine thief, pH meter, TA test kit, hydrometer, a filter that is gravity fed - some cheap thing I got from Midwest, bottle tree, etc. 

Anything big that you think I am lacking? 

Currently I think I could use a better racking system. Right now I have just a piece of tubing that I create suction through on one end and let gravity do its thing, pulling off the top of the sediment into a new container. I'm sure there are vacuum contraptions, etc. to do that in a much more efficient way. 

I'm also wondering how best to step beyond 6.5 gallons. That would be the largest glass carboy that I can find. What do people tend to do from there? Move to stainless steel or plastic? I'm looking at getting fresh grapes this fall, and was looking to be able to do 15 or 20 gallons of some varietals. Might not be an easy way to do that though. Thoughts?

A barrel would always be nice, but they are pretty pricey. 

Also thinking I could use something for degassing my wines, as well as a better filter. I know those get pricey quickly though, so something on the cheaper end that works? 

Any input would be much appreciated. Anything that I didn't mention having that you think is critically important to get?


----------



## robie (Feb 28, 2012)

I would look at getting a good vacuum pump with a bottling attachment.
Allinonepump has a good system.

If you don't get a vacuum pump, get a auto-siphoning racking cane.

It is likely cheaper to use multiple glass carboys than trying to buy a single, large, stainless steel tank. Trying to setup a place for such a tank can be a challenge.


----------



## Luc (Feb 28, 2012)

ckassotis said:


> Hey all, thanks for any help you might have!
> 
> So, I'm looking for ways to improve the flow of my winemaking in any way that I can. I currently have glass carboys, some primaries, wine thief, pH meter, TA test kit, hydrometer, a filter that is gravity fed - some cheap thing I got from Midwest, bottle tree, etc.
> 
> ...



Consider a refractometer. It makes measuring the SG much easier.

Be aware that if you move to bigger carboys lifting them will be much more difficult. So racking van be a problem. May be a pump system will help you out in that.

Luc


----------



## Dugger (Feb 28, 2012)

Good to see you back, Luc! One tends to wonder if something may have happened to a member when you don't see any posts for a long time.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with Robie on recommending the ALLINONEPUMP for all your racking/bottling needs. I have one and feel it's a GREAT investment. There's a good thread on that very item and 2 or 3 threads below this one. 
to break the 6.5 gallon carboy barrier, you get a Demijohn. They hold about 15 gallons but again, it will get heavy when it's full so planning gets to be important.

there, that's my 2 cents .

Steve


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 28, 2012)

Ditto on the allinonewinepump! My best purchase ever! Cuts racking and bottling time down significantly! Degasses while you rack!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

Pump all the way, it makes every chore from bottling, degassing filtering, and racking so much easier and much less chance of you breaking a carboy or your back!!! I cant stress how much a pump can me wine making more enjoyable!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 15 gallon demi john in stock, due to size and being delecate, I will not ship, but you're not that far to pick up. Hit a few of the local winerys while you're here.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

Chassotis- 
I also know that they make 7 gallon carboys as well. The vacuum system is quite nice ! (take a look at the video) The vacuum system will not work on the demi -jons as they have too thin of sidewalls. I also do not like putting all my eggs in one basket per say, So I use everything from 1-7 gallon containers. 

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Deezil (Feb 28, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The vacuum system will not work on the demi -jons as they have too thin of sidewalls.



If this is true, i wish it were repeated around the forum a bit more.. First time i've heard it, and i'd hate to the be the one posting pictures of that accident.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

Vacuumpumpman has stated this before. I myself dont own anythiung bigger then a 6.5 so it doesnt eneter my mind at all but yeah Ive seen a few demi's and the glass is much thinner. I wouldnt feel safe myself with any of them that dont have the wicker around them!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

It is on my video that I talk that it is not designed for use of Demi -jons and on the FAQ"s as well 

"Why not for 15 gallon demi johns ? 
The glass of the 15 gallon demi john is extremely thin because it is typically hand blown. You can transfer from a demi john to a smaller carboy."

The last thing we want is anyone to get hurt in this hobby

I personally lifted and partially dropped a 6 gallon carboy (because I was in a hurry -prior to vacuum transfer ) and there was blood and juice and glass everywhere !! please learn from our mistakes

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## ckassotis (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow - thanks for all the comments and suggestions! Much appreciated! 

Sounds like the resounding answer is to get the vacuum pump, which solves two of the issues I thought I had. As I spilled some red wine all over my rented apartment's carpet tonight (again) while racking, this is likely a good call for me. Hah. 

I will check out the video on this and see what is up. 

As for the demijohn, perhaps I will wait on that for now. Looks like the pump is a decent little investment (for a poor graduate student), and I have to save a bit to get my grapes this fall.  I have a couple 5s and 6s, so I might just see what I can do with the smaller ones for now, maybe pick up another 6 or one of these 7s that were mentioned. 

Again - thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## ckassotis (Mar 2, 2012)

So, question for those in the know about pumps. I mentioned the allinone to a winery friend, who mentioned that they had a pump that they were no longer using that I could have for relatively cheap. 

The pump in question is 

http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/6709/beerwinecoffee/Pump_-_Centrifugal_Stainless_

Not sure if links work, but hopefully it does. I really know next to nothing about pumps and what I need them to do, etc. So, just wondering if anyone can take a look at that and let me know what they think. 

Would this one not be a vacuum pump? Like I said, sort of clueless on this issue. My only hesitation is that they used this for all their winery movement prior to needing to increase size, and I wonder if it might be too big for me or not. 

Any thoughts/suggestions welcome!


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2012)

This is not a vacuum pump at all.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 2, 2012)

^ evactly what Robie said 
you actually have to prime this pump and then it will pump 13 gallons per minute --WOW! That is designed for a transfer pump for a winery.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmm, that means a 5 gallon carboy in less then 2 seconds


----------



## JohnT (Mar 2, 2012)

Deezil said:


> If this is true, i wish it were repeated around the forum a bit more.. First time i've heard it, and i'd hate to the be the one posting pictures of that accident.



I have an enolmatic bottle filler and use it as a vacume pump when racking wine. In 20 years, I have never had an issue when doing this with demijohns.


----------



## ckassotis (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I suspected it might not be. Don't really know anything about pumps so thought I would ask. I had suspected that this might be too much pump for me. It sounds like this is the case? Might be nice if I were stepping up to 100 gallons or so, but on the 5-10 gallon end, doesn't seem like it is really worth it?


----------

